# Another wiper fun day....



## zippododa (Sep 8, 2010)

Hello all, had another great day at the Byrd. Most fish caught on smokin shad flukes and shiners. Had some visitors come up and fish with us. DaveO and LittleMiamiJeff Nice to meet you Jeff Really enjoyed talkin with you guys Its a good thing we wasnt having a bass tourny Dave tore them spots and largemouths up oh and a pearch to.... Jeff got a few nice hybrids too, I gonna have to get one of them cameras you got Jeff. 530 Dave they started hitting on the launchers way out there though Once again really enjoyed chatting with you guys had a blast. Only got one pic my phone died on me....









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

zippododa said:


> Hello all, had another great day at the Byrd. Most fish caught on smokin shad flukes and shiners. Had some visitors come up and fish with us. DaveO and LittleMiamiJeff Nice to meet you Jeff Really enjoyed talkin with you guys Its a good thing we wasnt having a bass tourny Dave tore them spots and largemouths up oh and a pearch to.... Jeff got a few nice hybrids too, I gonna have to get one of them cameras you got Jeff. 530 Dave they started hitting on the launchers way out there though Once again really enjoyed chatting with you guys had a blast. Only got one pic my phone died on me....
> View attachment 73849
> 
> 
> ...


Just my luck, A dam fisherman always hears that. "Well they were on fire right after you left!. But I will say that the fishermen at both Racine(we started there first and caught some hybrids and Whites) and RC Byrd were excellent and a pleasure to fish with.There were only 2 gates open letting water through at Racine and it was up just a little at the far end of the sidewalk and after packing everything, I had forgotten my boots So I still walked up the far end toward the boils and cast a launcher with a 3" Pearl Slider and caught a couple on the outside of the current. A few men were on up catching Smallies ,whites and saugers on twisters, and a few men on the sidewalk catching whites & wipers. Excellent fishermen and really good people. We left and went downriver to RC Byrd and the water was raging pretty hard, but the guys there, Zippo and his friends were carolina rigging and using the flukes but I didn't want to deal with the current and just dunked shiners at the end of the wall. LMJ hooks up on some Wipers c-rigging and I caught my share of LMB and Spots, a rare perch ,a good crappie and some saugers in the slower water. Once again, great folks to fish with and swap techniques and just BS with.,Already had a long R&R rigged with the launcher because that's what they hit at Racine and tossed it a few times with nothing to show, but I guess they showed up after we left. Once again, thanks to the folks at Racine for being so great to fish with and special thanks to Zippododa for keeping me in bait and the rest of the gang at RC Byrd for being so great and willing to help out a couple of "Outsiders." Means more than you know,,,,


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

THANKS DAVE,,,,, that was some nice reading!
It sure 'Feels Good' when the guys get-a-long and help each other out! 

JoeBertin & I are heading out in a bit. HOPEFULLY I can talk him into hitting the Ohio Cumberland pool.
With all those 'whites' that you guys are pulling in down there,,,, we should be able to find something somewhere,,,,,,???????????

My NC 'Friends' haven't found sauger in any of the feeder creeks YET. Just A smallie here & there.

*Is there anything going on down there,,, in the feeder mouths or creeks?What have you heard? *


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Doboy said:


> THANKS DAVE,,,,, that was some nice reading!
> It sure 'Feels Good' when the guys get-a-long and help each other out!
> 
> JoeBertin & I are heading out in a bit. HOPEFULLY I can talk him into hitting the Ohio Cumberland pool.
> ...


 I dunno Doboy, they have been biting so well at the dams and that seems the place to be. Actually some Wipers are starting to bust the surface. Whitemw and Look111 have been catching some great Wipers at Greenup and all of the White Bass I've been catching at the dam have been of excellent size. We were going to try to fish Belleville first but just went ahead and stopped at Racine when we made it that far,,,, People up north always talk about taking 80, 90. 100 White bass home at a time during their run,but carry 100 of these up the hill! Truly one good thing about our limit of 30 on the river, and the Whites can be caught all summer and Fall as you know. Good luck up there.


----------



## SamiFish (Apr 24, 2013)

wow, that's an AWESOME lookin catch - i'm so jealous. what kinda weight at you throwing if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

SamiFish said:


> wow, that's an AWESOME lookin catch - i'm so jealous. what kinda weight at you throwing if you don't mind me asking?


SamiFish, that White was caught on a 1/8 red head, chartruese body, white tail marabou crappie jig!. But they have been hitting on shiners and 1/4 leadheads with white ice Zoom flukes while fishing for Wipers. And no, I don't mind you asking at all. This is an information site and I usually tell what I was using so I apologize for that


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Well Dave ,,, the trip down was worth it. 
Nothing spectacular but fullfilling. We started catching around 2pm.

JoeBertin, Criss & I hit the NC pool and one of the feeder creeks. 
Joe tossed rubber, plugs,,, pert-near the tackle box.
Criss had a slip bobber rig & fatheads on one pole & a jig & powerbait twister one the other.
I started with my slip sinker rig, 3/8oz sinker, 8" leader, plain hook & fathead.
Now you guys know that I'm not much of a BRAGGER, BUT, as usual, 
I whupped their butt.

We pulled up to a boat & with 3 VERY Friendly guys,,,, they shared their whole story,,, Said it was a real slow day but they did catch a couple smallies.
I dropped my fathead rig down, about 30 yds away from them, and FISH-ON!!! lol, I think they all threw their poles down in the boat!!! 
We started a little compitition,,,, They caught like 2 more,,,, and WE caught like 8! It's sure is FUN to win one!
We ended the day around dark with 12 smallmouth, 1-16" sauger, a white bass, cupla rockbass and a drum. Nothing bigger than 2#.


----------



## SamiFish (Apr 24, 2013)

Daveo76 said:


> SamiFish, that White was caught on a 1/8 red head, chartruese body, white tail marabou crappie jig!. But they have been hitting on shiners and 1/4 leadheads with white ice Zoom flukes while fishing for Wipers. And no, I don't mind you asking at all. This is an information site and I usually tell what I was using so I apologize for that


Hi Daveo76, thanks! 

Not all the fisherman on these forums or forums like this are as candid. though I never really understood why they played their cards so close to their chest, knowing the lure, color and size were usually only half the story (retrieve, action, location, etc) seem to mean so much more. I know from being the other guy who seems to be using the same rig, the same location, and nada while the other guy next to me seems to be unable to keep them off the hook!

In any case, that water looks like it takes a mighty cast to get out to those bruisers, I'd heard a few guys even using surf casting gear. How do you manage a 1/8oz out to water that fast and that far away?


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Well, way to go Doboy!! Samifish, that White Bass was caught in front of me in kind of slack water but the Wipers were caught further out in the current on Zoom Flukes and such WITH semi surf gear, 8 ft rod carolina rigging with the flukes and the shiners with 2 oz sinkers. Catch a few Wipers out a distance and try to rest up with the Whites a little closer on smaller gear. Samifish, I used to be the "other guy" a long time ago when people wouldn't share and that's one of the reasons I don't mind sharing.


----------



## lonnieblack1 (Apr 10, 2013)

Have skipjack doing good Dave


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

I haven't been to Greenup for 4 days so I can't say.


----------

